# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  كنائس فسيفسائية في عجلون

## معاذ ملحم

الحفريات في «مار الياس» بعجلون تكشف عن نقش كنائس فسيفسائية

عجلون : 

يقع تل "مار الياس" على بعد 12 كم تقريبا إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة عجلون ضمن منطقة حرجية وهو عبارة عن تل صغير يرتفع عن مستوى سطح البحر حوالي 900 م ، وقد اعتمد الموقع للحج المسيحي ويؤمه الآلاف سنويا.

وبدأت دائرة الآثار العامة منذ سنوات بالعمل في هذا الموقع وكشفت أعمال الحفريات عن وجود كنيسة مساحتها (1340)م2 تتألف من غرف واروقة وساحات وتم العثور على أرضيات فسيفسائية ، أما بالنسبة للتسمية فيعتقد أنها ارتبطت بالنبي الياس عليه السلام نظرا لوجود كتابة يونانية في أرضية الكنيسة.

وقال مدير مكتب آثار عجلون محمد البلاونة ان الموقع يعتبر من أهم المواقع الأثرية الموجودة في محافظة عجلون مما دفع دائرة الآثار العامة إلى إجراء تنقيبات أثرية مستمرة حيث تم الكشف عن وجود أرضيات فسيفسائية جديدة وبقايا ربما تكون لمقبرة كما تم الكشف عن نقش كنائس فسيفسائية باللغة اليونانية تعمل الاثار حاليا على قراءته وترجمته كما تم الكشف عن هيكل عظمي فوق أرضية فسيفسائية وعن غرفة التعميد والتي تقع في الجهة الشمالية من الكنيسة.

كما تم الكشف عن كمية كبيرة من الجرار الفخارية المحطمة ويتم حاليا تجميعها وترميمها وتم أيضا الكشف عن جدران حجرية تشكل بقايا غرف.

ويثمن مطران طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس في الأردن وفلسطين" فينتذكتوس" مواقف جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني واهتمامه ورعايته للاماكن الدينية من خلال توجيهاته لوزارة السياحة والآثار في ترميم هذه المواقع والعناية بها.

وقال مدير سياحة عجلون الدكتور بسام التوبات إن موقع مار الياس له أهمية دينية وتاريخية وأثرية لاحتضانه آثارا قديمة داعيا الجهات المعنية العمل على توفير الخدمات الرئيسية في الموقع ليتمكن المستثمرون من استغلال هذا الموقع مبينا إن كلفة ما أنفقته وزارة السياحة على الموقع من إضافات وصيانة وتحسين وصل إلى (200) ألف دينار.

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا معاذ
عجلون مدينة رائعه
وتحوي العديد من الكنائس الفسيفسائية  الرائعه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا جنتل 

احلى شي في عجلون هوه جبالها العاليه فهي تذكرني بالشموخ والعز والإباء

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلامك صحيح معاذ
عجلون حلوة بمناطقها وسكانها كمان

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا زهرة على مرورك

----------

